# Hap Fire Dwarf?



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

LFS has a bunch of baby haps labelled hap fire dwarf. Neither I or the employees in the store have ever heard of it before.
I'm wondering if anyone has heard of this, or heard of any other dwarf haps?
Very intriguing.
Google shows a possible fire hap Victorian and a red emp called a fire hap. No dwarfs.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe they consider 6 inches dwarf for haps


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Or maybe one of these. They seem to have bred these so they show colour in both male and females at only 1".
http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en ... CBAQsAQwAA

Being a hybrid man made fish they could use quite a few names to sell them.

But emerald fire and quite a few Vic "haps" and hybrids show red colour very small too.

Could be lots of things sorry.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do remember some Vics were sold using the name Haplochromis sp. "fire" years ago and I found this on the web. http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Hsp_fire_red_uganda.htm

But which real species they are or were (pure or hybrid) or if those are the same is beyond me.

A photo may help.

All the best James


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the research.
I'm positive its not the peacock - it had bold horiz. stripes. It looked very much like a juv. red emp.


----------

